
App Developers – Is there anyway to track iOS8+ notification center widgets - ankitsehgal
App Developers - Is there anyway to track iOS8+ notification center widgets actions&#x2F;engagements??<p>Any help would be appreciated!
======
ebgraham
log the action to a shared defaults or container and send it when the parent
app opens.

~~~
ankitsehgal
Cheers ebgraham! - Sure, Good hack. Only problem is then, you can't see the
numbers separately ?

